# St Croix Avid Inshore vs Loomis Greenwater



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Which rod are you picking between the St Croix Avid Inshore and the Loomis Greenwater for throwing light plastics to redfish/trout/snook? 

Thanks,
T


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Both great rods. I have several Avids and have fished friends' Greenwaters, and own several other GLoomis.. I've give my 2 cents...

Guides - both have titanium guide frames. The Greenwater has SiC rings and the Avid has aluminum oxide rings so I guess that edge goes to the Greenwater but truth is you will never notice the difference. Btw, Gloomis always has 1-2 fewer guides than St Croix; I'll let you determine if that is important.

Cork...the front grip is different on the rods. You will have to decide which you prefer. In a ML or M power rod, I prefer the St Croix but on a MH or H where I'm pitching jigs to bigger fish, then I prefer the Greenwater grip.

Blank - toss up for me,. The best blanks I have for plastics (from best to worst)

1. St Croix Legend Elite
2. GLoomis IMX
3. St Croix Avid inshore
4. St Croix Legend Tournament (too tip heavy for my liking)
4. Star Plasma
5. Star Stellar Lite
6. Falcon Coastal XG

Also have some GLoomis GL2 842 "live bait" rods that are great live bait and top water rods but the action could be better for plastics.

If you were to twist my arm and make me choose I would likely pick the Avid for your purposes but truth is the price the Avid and GW are these days, the new Star VPR and the St Croix Legend Inshore is where I'll be spending my money. Their reel seats are just more comfortable to me; not to mention a more sensitive blank at least on the Legend... not sure between Avid and VPR.

I should mention that the St Croix Avid has a 15-year warranty and also a plan that if you break the rod any reason (your fault), you can pay something like $90 and they will send you new rod. I once broke an old brown blank Avid Inshore due to my negligence not material or workmanship and shipped it back to them with a check and they sent me a new model Avid (green blank) and I chose which model. Not a bad deal in my opinion...you're going to replace the rod anyway, might as well as get a $240 rod instead of a $90 for your $90.


----------



## Tmrailtrain (May 15, 2021)

St. Croix for me too. I own several Legend tournaments (mostly 7' and 7'6" in the 8-17lb) throughout the last three generations. 

Their latest version is very nice. They have tons of lower backbone for pulling fish out of mangroves and structure. 

I only own the 8' Avid Inshore in 8-17lb. I use that one specifically for live bait. Agree with Half Shell, they have softer tip then the Legends. 

I have not used the Greenwater so cannot make fair comparison. St. Croix is almost always my choice. Customer Service is really awesome too!


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

T Bone said:


> Which rod are you picking between the St Croix Avid Inshore and the Loomis Greenwater for throwing light plastics to redfish/trout/snook?
> 
> Thanks,
> T


for me,
Avid Series, absolutely no question. my understanding, it is basically a bass rod designed for exactly what you are asking for, marketed for saltwater.
I build custom rods, currently building on some blanks that I will put up against any Avid available. Have a handful these out there to some that actually _also _own Avids, who agree with me that mine are a much more refined, engineered, balanced build,...but in fairness mine are custom, not production.
also,
just my view, you may want to consider more than one catch-all rod, ex: trout mouths are soft, using a more forgiving rod in the top end will result in less hooks ripped / falling out, where with your reds and snook thats not an issue and _also _often want more backbone to get them out of cover thats not necessary with trout.
To answer your question, Avid is a very, very nice inshore rod, set it up with a 2500 or 3000 series reel and im confident you will be happy.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

.....only other thing id add, your noted as "Nature Coast (Homosassa / Crystal River area)," because of so much being open water fishing the guys there typically really like longer rods for casting distance.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

These are the only two rods I own that I did not build. I prefer the Greenwaters for live or dead bait (which I almost never do.) The Avids are worlds ahead for tossing artificials. Throw an Vanford on it and cast all day.


----------



## carnett (Mar 24, 2021)

I have two avids and have been very pleased. One snapped and the replace/return process was also pretty seamless


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I really like the Greenwater rods, though my favorites right now are St. Croix, but not the Avid. I have two Greenwaters, both 7'6" that I tend to use only in Biscayne Bay for bonefish and permit (one is Mag Med Ex-Fast, one is Mag Light, Ex-Fast). Both are really sensitive rods. I have two of the St. Croix Legend Tournament Inshore Series rods and one Legend Elite Inshore rod (which is the best rod I have ever owned). My Avid is 7'6" Med Heavy Fast that I tend to use for mid-size tarpon only.


----------

